# Behringer 3000 dsp amplifier possible problem



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

As I have posted before. I own one Behringer 3000 DSP amplifier. I have been testing it and it sound pretty good so far. I have one 8ohm 1500 RMS dual speaker which I have connected in channel B. I have set the amp on stereo mode which feed the speaker with around 450 RMS. So i went and put it on bridge mode so that it could feed the speaker with 1500 RMS. However, It still sound as if it were receiving 450 RMS. I dont hear no difference at all. I thought it was going to be louder but no. Any suggestions what it could be?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Because your speakers are 8ohm and in bridged mode that amp is designed to only drive 4ohm speakers and when you bridge the amp you have to use the positive terminal on both channel A and B


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Because your speakers are 8ohm and in bridged mode that amp is designed to only drive 4ohm speakers and when you bridge the amp you have to use the positive terminal on both channel A and B


Oh thanks. So I would need two of this cable and run one of them from channel A to the speaker. And the other one from channel B to the speaker? Am I right?

Thanks

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/609696-REG/Pyle_Pro_PPSJ30_PPSJ30_12_Gauge.html


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

djloui said:


> Oh thanks. So I would need two of this cable and run one of them from channel A to the speaker. And the other one from channel B to the speaker? Am I right?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/609696-REG/Pyle_Pro_PPSJ30_PPSJ30_12_Gauge.html


Use the speakon from channel A in bridge mode ,and connect like this:


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Im lost lol. This is my first time I use speakon cable. I would try to figure out.
Thanks


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Got it. I have to take the speakon connectors appart and then wire it accordingly the little numbers which indicates (+) and (-).

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will need to use both speakons, take the speaker wire and split it apart take the one wire and connect it to the one + speakon connector and take the second wire that normally would have gone to the negative and attach it to the second speakons +. Hook the first speakon to output A and the second one to output B


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> You will need to use both speakons, take the speaker wire and split it apart take the one wire and connect it to the one + speakon connector and take the second wire that normally would have gone to the negative and attach it to the second speakons +. Hook the first speakon to output A and the second one to output B


Are u sure?
,me and a friend use one speakon (A) and connect 1+ and 2+ for bridge mode.
Look at the pic i post found on another forum.
The pic below will bridge de Inuke in mono,using only speakon A.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could be right, (it's not the normal way it's done) but it's unclear even in the manual.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

1+- and 2+- in speakon A stands for A/B ,basicly te same you say.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

You tested both way,s ?


----------

